# what does the S-A mean?



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

seen it a few times on the model of the car. E.g nissan gtr black edition s-a

Im sure its something obvious ive missed lol


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Semi automatic ??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hazza said:


> Semi automatic ??


Yes.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

It is not an automatic, or a semi-automatic, it's an automated manual!

Only joking!! I really enjoyed the last tranny argument.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It means Sweet f£&@ All.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

My girlfriends knickers have got a label that says C&A, is this the place she bought them from or an indication of which way she should have them on?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn that's an old one! Do c and a still exist?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Damn that's an old one! Do c and a still exist?


Lol I was thinking that while writing lol


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

C&A very much still alive when I was in Berlin a few years ago.

I bought my wife some knickers.








MIKEGTR, who is your girlfriend?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Dont worry John, Mike's dyslexic.

The label on his other half's knickers actually read XXXXL


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Dont worry John, Mike's dyslexic.
> 
> The label on his other half's knickers actually read XXXXL


Actually it says 'Mark F'. It's one up from a marquee


----------

